# httpd port request



## dns (Mar 12, 2012)

Stable Release - Latest Version: 2.4.1
Released 2012-02-21 
I need (www/apache24)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2012)

2.2 is also a stable release and is supported. It's going to be supported for a while too. Why do you require 2.4?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 12, 2012)

v2.4 has had significant speed improvements among other things I haven't had a chance to read about.


----------



## rainer_d (Mar 14, 2012)

You have to wait after 8.3 is released.
It's not going into the ports-tree before.
(see apache mailinglist archive on list.freebsd.org)


----------



## jnbek (May 21, 2012)

8.3 has been released for quite a while and there's still no Apache 2.4 port to be found. While I realize that 2.2 is stable and works fine, I remember it being in ports almost immediately after Apache set it loose to the wild, with all the bells and whistles warning against using it in production environments, yadda yadda. I would think it good to have the 2.4 port, simply based on the fact that most of us will require significant time to prepare our environments for the time that 2.2 is superseded as Apache's flagship version. That said; what's the ETA for getting an Apache 2.4 port? ~_~


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

jnbek said:
			
		

> That said; what's the ETA for getting an Apache 2.4 port? ~_~


RSN; Real Soon Now(tm) :e


----------

